
How Marissa Mayer Figured Out Work-At-Home Yahoos Were Slacking Off - aaronbrethorst
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/How-Marissa-Mayer-Figured-Out-Work-At-Home-Yahoos-4322836.php
======
qompiler
It's better to slack off in the office.

